# Best helmets to fit beanie and goggles under?



## ILovePark (Nov 14, 2013)

Whats everyone using this year? Looking for something light/comfortable after taking the pads out so I'm able to fit my beanie and goggles under.


----------



## materialz (Dec 16, 2013)

What kind of goggles are you using?

I don't have a whole lot of experience with a wide array of goggles but I just got a Smith Maze helmet and IO/X goggles for this season. Fit is perfect. If you have Smith goggles I think pretty much all of their helmets are compatible (?)


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

giro shiv or shiv ii


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm using a ride duster with dragon dx's. The goggles fit well with the helmet


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Sandbox legend, has a bunch of inserts you can customize and it's pretty lowprofile


----------



## ILovePark (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm using the Oakley Airbrake's


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Why do you want to wear the helmet with a beanie??? Helmets are plenty warm without the hat under them?

Just curious.


----------

